# VW Transporter Wheel advice please



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I fancy some alloys on our T4 motorhome - its weight is 2800KG and someone over the weekend said that related to 700KG per wheel (so I am not sure if thats right)

How do I know when shopping for wheels (and tyres) that the wheel is up to the job of hauling our 'Wendy House on Wheels' about?

I understand that tyres have a 'KG' rated stamped on them so I assume that as long as the tyre is commercially rated then thats fine.

It currently has 15 inch wheels - I fancy 16 or 17 with a lower profile...


Cheers in advance
Paul


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

If you are going to go down this route, you need a tyre /wheel calculator to work out what is appropriate in terms of size. Try this link -http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

This will ensure that you stay legal. With commercial tyres, you need to check whether the tyre is reinforced (R), and replace like with like. The speed rating & load figure should be at least the same if not better. Speed rating will be a letter, such as H or T; load rating will be something like 112 

Somewhere in your van's handlbook will be a note of the wheel size / bolt spacings / Think this will be something like 15 x 7, PCD 112 x 5. You also need to find out the offset of the wheel.

If you google "Perfomance Alloys" or "Tyremen of Hull", they will be able to advise you better, as you need to ensure that the wheels you buy are designed for commercial rating. Also - check with your insurance company that what you propose is acceptable to them - otherwise they may refuse to pay out when you fall off the road!

Happy Hunting.

Smick


----------

